# Icy Bison



## Peeb (Mar 17, 2020)

They picked a bad day to be bison.



Gray day on the prairie by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice image...  "Icy Bison"  Sounds like an operation in WW II!


----------



## CherylL (Mar 17, 2020)

The ice gives a surreal scene.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 17, 2020)

you kidding? 
They are just getting comfortably cool with that snow.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 17, 2020)

Great shot!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 17, 2020)

Later, that morning, it went from ice to snow.  Shooting a long lens (200-500) thru bad atmosphere lent a bit of a filtered look to the image (I was facing North, and the wind was coming straight out of the north, so ice kept caking onto front of the lens).



Ice, turning to snow by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 17, 2020)

Its a good job they are used to it.......


----------



## Peeb (Mar 17, 2020)

Another one from the same set:



Leading the hurd by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 17, 2020)

Peeb, I've missed your Bison shots!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 18, 2020)

Really nice views. Incredible animals.


----------



## PJM (Mar 18, 2020)

Great shots!  I like "real life" shots like this.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 18, 2020)

are these Bison in the wild.. or owned.. such beautiful photos.. wild wild west


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2020)

Peeb said:


> They picked a bad day to be bison.
> 
> 
> 
> Gray day on the prairie by Peeb OK, on Flickr


Peeb, the image in your original post isn't showing anymore. The title still links back to the photo page at Flickr.
Great image.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 26, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Nice image...  "Icy Bison"  Sounds like an operation in WW II!


 
Hitler used it ... it failed.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice shot.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 26, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > They picked a bad day to be bison.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!  Should be fixed now.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 26, 2020)

Peeb said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  Should be fixed now.


Yep. All good!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 27, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice image...  "Icy Bison"  Sounds like an operation in WW II!
> ...


Ha ha- he messed with the Bison, he got the horns.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 10, 2020)

I thought of your photos this evening when thawing some bison for tacos. Is that awful?


----------



## Peeb (Apr 12, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> I thought of your photos this evening when thawing some bison for tacos. Is that awful?


Ha ha- thanks! Also makes a great burger.


----------

